# What 15-16' Flats Boat to buy?



## RNR-Marine

Looking to replace my McKee Classic 14, which draws very little water and fishes well, but it a wet ride across the harbor. 

I want something light and small (15-16 foot so it fits in the garage), yet able to handle 70-90HP for longer runs, poling platform, with a V and a nice flare so we can stay dry.

List so far:

I love the Chaos 16 Bonefish (595# + 261# 2 Stroke 90 Yam = 856#). http://chaosboat.com/chaos-16/16-features/

Mitzi 16 (470# + 240# 60HP 2-stroke = 710#)  http://www.mitziskiffs.com/products/16specs.php 

Hells Bay Whipray 16 (490# + 240# 40-60hp 2-stroke = 730#) http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hb_bp_whipray_feat.php


----------



## topnative2

Chaos [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## rkmurphy

I vote Hell's Bay...but that's because the get me rowdy. No experience with any of them except I almost bought a Mitzi 16. Mitzi's are sweet but I think your other options look more promising.


----------



## RNR-Marine

Thanks for the input guys. Not sure how the *Mitzi* rides in bumpy water. Anyone have any experience with the 16? I do like how the rear wraps around the motor and provides more flotation there. 

The *Chaos* is just a gorgeous boat, and the *Hell's Bay* is awesome (3.5 draft? wow!)

I like the *Hewes 16 *as well, but it is a lot heavier (1,575 lbs w/ 90) http://www.hewes.com/boat-specs.php?ID=90

_*rkmurphy*_ - How do you like your Cuda Craft? Looks nice.

Anything else I should look at?


----------



## rkmurphy

My boat is a 1985 Cuda Craft 17'6" built by Raul Mas and John Emery. It's a very rare boat from what I understand...I've only ever seen 2 for sale and I own one of the two. Supposedly less than 100 were built and it was the first fully composite flats boat ever made.

I love it...built like a brick house, runs stupid shallow because of the transom bracket design, and will float in 8" or so with two anglers and a perfectly balanced load. The only problem is the ride is a little rough and can get wet...which is why I'm having spray rails put on in the next couple weeks. If you put the nose down, the ride smooths out a lot but you get wet.

Anyway...I've heard the Mitzi's get rough and are halfway dry. I've also heard they float stupid shallow and pole amazingly well. I think you would get more boat with a Hell's Bay in the way of performance and build quality...although Mitzi's, from the research I've done, are great boats.

Plus...the resale on a Hell's Bay is great.


----------



## Wintille

I ride a Ranger 169 Ghost and I couldn't be happier with it. Very stable, dry ride, and very well built. Will float in 6-8" depending on how much passenger weight you are carrying. With the jack plate up, I could run flat out in less than a foot of water with no worries if I had to. With a 90HP she will do 40mph in good conditions. Ranger Trail trailers come with a nice swing tongue setup that fits real nice in a standard size garage. The Ghost comes in a 17'3" model now, but they do make the Phantom (which is similar to the Ghost) in a 16'8". 

Good luck!


----------



## RNR-Marine

Found this Mitzi video.

Doesn't look too rough, but then again its not even whitecapping.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7VZ8FG6PDo


----------



## johnmauser

With the cost of the Chaos and the HB, I'd be doing some 1st hand test riding before I dropped the money on one.


----------



## swaddict

Add the Caimen or Fury to that list


----------



## RNR-Marine

Looking for a used boat - and I will definitely take a ride 1st.

Current Choices:


Chaos 16 Bonefish (595# + 261# 2 Stroke 90 Yam = 856#). http://chaosboat.com/chaos-16/16-features/
Mitzi 16 (470# + 240# 60HP 2-stroke = 710#)  http://www.mitziskiffs.com/products/16specs.php
Hells Bay Whipray 16 (490# + 240# 60hp 2-stroke = 730#) http://www.hellsbayboatworks.com/hb_bp_whipray_feat.php
Ranger Ghost 169 (850# + 261# 90hp 2-Stroke = 1111#)
http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/article/Boats/Ranger-169-Ghost
90's Ranger Cayman 16 (975# total) http://boatplacenaples.com/1998_ranger_cayman_boat.html


----------



## RNR-Marine

Please vote!


----------



## skinnywater3

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Capt Dan Medina

call me a little partial, but Id say check out that 16 hewes as well.... yes, they are a heavier boat.... but that makes for a much smoother ride in a chop.  You will also stay considerably dryer once you have tabs on her.... I had an 17'10" lapstrake hewes and loved it to death. It would float in 8 inches...run through a 2-3 ft chop like no tomorrow... Worse decision I made was parting ways with it....

That chaos looks like a pretty sweet skiff though...


----------



## rkmurphy

I voted but I say Hell's Bay or Ranger Ghost. Don't get the older Ranger...new ones are sweeter.


----------



## RNR-Marine

I want to stay light and simple - I have other boats for bigger water, but want to replace the McKee (665#) with something dryer (McKee's cathedral hull is very wet and rough) and with a poling platform.

I like Hewes boats (and Mavericks), but the 17 is a little heavy for me at 1,575 lbs w/ 90HP. If this was my only boat, I'd definitely go a little bigger (17-19) and heavier.

Price? Under $10k used. Less if I can find a deal on a hull with no/bad motor and replace it (I have access to a couple of good motors).

The Whipray is getting a lot of votes - was that one person voting several times, or the Hell's Bay folks voting   ? How does it ride?


----------



## RNR-Marine

Someone just PM's me about *Ankona* boats. Their *Tortuga 16* with a 90 looks pretty good!
585# + 261# 90hp 2-Stroke Yammie = 846#
http://www.ankonaboats.com/16skiff.html


----------



## johnmauser

I have seen one used Chaos for sale here in NC. I think they were still asking around 20K for it. Very pretty boat though, looked like a mini me version of a Carolina flare offshore boat.


----------



## skinnywater3

a $10000 budget eliminates a few boats off your list


----------



## RNR-Marine

> a $10000 budget eliminates a few boats off your list


Might go a bit more if necessary for the right used boat.


----------



## skinnywater3

> a $10000 budget eliminates a few boats off your list
> 
> 
> 
> Might go a bit more if necessary for the right used boat.
Click to expand...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1303427110/8#8

If this boat is still available(slim chance). Buy it!!


----------



## rkmurphy

$10,000?  Ranger Ghost and Hells Bay are gone off the list.  People are voting for the Hells Bay because they are a coveted boat!  And they're sexy!

Buy this if it's still available:

http://boatstore.floridasportsman.com/cgi-bin/cl.pl_bo?boatflat&1305412055

Or, if it's still available, get that Waterman for sale on this site.

In that range I'd be looking for Silver Kings (late 80s and early 90s ONLY), Hewes Bonefishers (check in lifting strakes on bottom of hull for hairline cracks), or spend a bit more to get yourself a new 2nd gen Copperhead or SUV17.


----------



## riptide

I have to agree on water testing the boats of your choice before you spend that kind of cash , i can vouch for the chaos and their build quality many of my friends worked for chaos and bayshore boats and is a very tough boat , that rides great but it is $$$ ,water test each boat if you can and follow you gut .some people have to have the very best of every thing , i have to work with a budget  and this helps me in most of my decsion process


----------



## RNR-Marine

Great input guys. Yes - I will water test before I buy. This forum is a great way to drill down on what I want to look for .... thanks again!


----------



## Guest

> Great input guys. Yes - I will water test before I buy. This forum is a great way to drill down on what I want to look for .... thanks again!



This whole thread makes no sense! 

SPAM! The company selling $600 shade for your skiff!  

I would also wonder if you have "permission" from Hells Bay and Maverick boats to post their image etc.......on your website.


----------



## iMacattack

At 10K look at the Hewes Bayfisher.


----------



## RNR-Marine

Hey, the Hewes 16 Bayfisher does look like a good option. Its only 896#, and can handle a 90hp Yamaha. Definitely going on my list.

A far as spamming, I don't know where you get that. I have not spammed one bit. I do have a product that fits on a poling platform and provides shade. I would like to have a flats boat to demo it on, which I can't do with my McKee Classic (side console). I really want a small flats boat that will sit in the garage right where my McKee is, I am on a budget (own a couple other boats) and I DO appreciate the input, as I've not gone through this analysis yet. Thanks for your input!


----------



## RNR-Marine

Going to try to get out in a friend's Hell's Bay this weekend.


----------



## makin moves

can I change my vote now that the copperhead is on the list


----------



## RNR-Marine

I don't know ... it sure is neat - and light!


----------

